# Not shocking - Pierce frustrated



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nothing new really - but something's got to give:

Pierce expresses his frustration



> Pierce expressed frustration over the state of the team -- not a surprising development. Living up to his nickname, "The Truth," Pierce spoke candidly about being on a lottery-bound outfit at this point in his career.
> 
> "Definitely, I'm frustrated," Pierce said. "I never thought in my ninth year I'd be playing on a team with the worst record in the NBA at this point in the season. It's tough for us to even talk playoffs right now because of the situation we're in. So definitely the frustration is up."
> 
> ...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I love PP. He is such a professional while being able to speak candidly. I don't know how as an organization you trade Durrant or Oden (if those guys declare, yada, yada). Yet Pierce makes a great point about the gluttonous amount of youth on the roster.

PP is one of those guys I hope retire wearing their current jerseys. Iverson didn't get that and maybe the Celtics will push forward with the other smart teams in the Atlanitc and build a contendor for the future. 

Could the Celts get someone with the first or second overall in a trade that would propel them to the top of the conference?


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Whose out there that would bring us to the top? While Pierce is great, is he really worth the future of the franchise?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Whose out there that would bring us to the top? While Pierce is great, is he really worth the future of the franchise?


Agreed. Unfortunately it looks like trade young guys (or the pick) and go for it now - or trade PP. I'd like to see PP retire in green - with a banner of course.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Pierce reiterated his desire that if the Celtics end up with one of the top two picks, they trade it for veteran help.
> 
> "I'm in my ninth year. How much longer do I got to play?" said Pierce. "You get another project in here. We got, I think, plenty of those, a guy who is going to be ready in four or five years. I'm going to be ready for retirement by then."


Sorry Paul, one and two are not projects, Jefferson and Green in the mid teens and Perkins at 27 is a project.

Stick to playing basketball for now and leave the decisions up to Danny.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

definitely keep the 1 or 2 pick

but we need to get rid of wally and telfair..and some other guys and bring in a decent veteran


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think if you get Oden or Durant, you keep him. Then you trade anyone not named Pierce for a veteran or two. I think Pierce is forgetting how sometimes drafted players can be impact players right away. He was one of them. You get a Lebron or a Duncan, you keep him. You can still get a veteran. I'm not taking away from the value of that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

We'll soon find out who wears the pants in the Celtics organization.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> leave the decisions up to Danny.




yea thats worked very well so far...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Trade your star and build around the #1 pick, Orlando style.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea thats worked very well so far...


The only complain that I have is that we waited five years for this.



Chan said:


> Trade your star and build around the #1 pick, Orlando style.


Or...keep your star and build around him AND the #1 pick.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Is Pierce really stupid enough to belive the crap he is spewing? With the exception of last year (when I mistakenly thought he had finally grown up) he has whined almost all of his career about one thing or another and frankly I'm tired of listening. I don't care how good he is he is nowhere near as good as he _thinks_ he is. I can promise you that if he thinks he is worth either of the top two picks in this years draft he is absolutely nuts and is in bad need of an ego check. No team would trade either pick in this years draft for him and you can take that to the bank! If the C's make a trade it should be one that sends Pierce out not the pick.

He wants the C's to build a team for him to win now, well what do you think they have tried to do for the last 10 years or so??? There are only three or four guys in the league that you could add to this team who would make them contenders and even then they would be long shots to win it all. And that's not taking into account who they might have to give up besides the draft pick to get one of these players. It's obvious to me that Pierce is only interested in himself and not the team so as far as I am concerned he can pad his stats all he wants as long as it's for another team! If I were DA I would be trying my best to send Pierce packing and bring back some guys to put around either Oden or Durant.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The only complain that I have is that we waited five years for this.



only...ONLY?!?! the only complaint u have is that ainge wasted 5 years of the celtics and paul pierces career...thats like buying a new car and saying uhhh the only complaint i have is that it doesnt run...only...ha


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Is Pierce really stupid enough to belive the crap he is spewing? With the exception of last year (when I mistakenly thought he had finally grown up) he has whined almost all of his career about one thing or another and frankly I'm tired of listening. I don't care how good he is he is nowhere near as good as he _thinks_ he is. I can promise you that if he thinks he is worth either of the top two picks in this years draft he is absolutely nuts and is in bad need of an ego check. No team would trade either pick in this years draft for him and you can take that to the bank! If the C's make a trade it should be one that sends Pierce out not the pick.
> 
> He wants the C's to build a team for him to win now, well what do you think they have tried to do for the last 10 years or so??? There are only three or four guys in the league that you could add to this team who would make them contenders and even then they would be long shots to win it all. And that's not taking into account who they might have to give up besides the draft pick to get one of these players. *It's obvious to me that Pierce is only interested in himself and not the team so as far as I am concerned he can pad his stats all he wants as long as it's for another team!* If I were DA I would be trying my best to send Pierce packing and bring back some guys to put around either Oden or Durant.


I don't think you can say that. The guy wants to win a championship and he wants some help as he can't do it alone.

Wanting to win a championship I would not consider selfish, especially when he's about to turn the corner of his career and there's no help coming from any side.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> only...ONLY?!?! the only complaint u have is that ainge wasted 5 years of the celtics and paul pierces career...thats like buying a new car and saying uhhh the only complaint i have is that it doesnt run...only...ha


Well the Celtics have sucked for 18 out of the last 20 years, and he's been in office for the past four...so yeah. Only.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Stick to playing basketball for now and leave the decisions up to Danny.


Would that be the guy responsible for signing Moobs, rather than a basketball player, to a five year deal, wasting a valuable trade exception on Danwise Dickau, trading the ROY for a lottery washout (because after trading for a recurring guest star on _House_ they had to trim the 2009 payroll), and turning down an offer of Houston's 2005 & 2006 #1s for Gerald Green? (Just think, they could have had a pick to sell Portland and still one left over to draft an NBA player, and this year had Monta Ellis lighting it up at the one and Rudy Gay as a swing forward.) Call me a little skeptical, but thus far Doc StrAingelove has screwed the corgi here. 



BackwoodsBum said:


> He wants the C's to build a team for him to win now, well what do you think they have tried to do for the last 10 years or so???


You're right. Rather than sounding the call for veteran help, he should be demanding competent management. Because if these front offices have been trying to build a team for Pierce to win now, you're clearly implying that the botched abortion we're seeing is an accident.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

With a top two selection, provided Ainge isn't a complete idiot, the Celtics will make the second round of next season's playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure they will. And if they don't land a top-2 pick, they might not even make the playoffs next year.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Just a question, how much impact will Oden have if he gets drafted this year?

For example, would he be a top center? What would his stats be?

Is he really NBA ready? 

I dont watch college at all...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I'm not sure they will. And if they don't land a top-2 pick, they might not even make the playoffs next year.


Well, I feel it depends on if Ainge is able to construct a team that utilizes either Oden or Durant. 

Oden's defensive impact will be huge, but only if he is able to stay down low and isn't forced to guard more perimeter-oriented big men. Like you previously said, Al wouldn't work well with Oden because he cannot guard quicker power forwards. With Al's strong performance this year, his value is high and once again, if Ainge is able to pull it off, the Celtics can trade for someone more adept at defending the power forward position and hopefully someone that will leave enough space for Oden in the post on offense. A guy like Charlie Villanueva comes to mind. 

With Durant, the Celtics have more options, as they can leave Al at center and pair him up with a better defensive power forward through free agency with part of the MLE, provided that the owners are forced into improving the team to retain the fragile fanbase and ticket sales. With a new coach [I'm assuming Durant and Pierce would attract a respectable coach to replace Doc], Durant would play at least thirty minutes per game as either the starter at small forward or even backing up both forward positions. Though Wally would still be a defensive liability, his role would be reduced and Durant's offensive ability would relieve Pierce of some of the scoring pressure, allowing him not to burn out, as he'll still have to guard the opposition's best scorer. Ideally, Ainge could find a way to trade Wally in a salary dump and receive a defensive specialist at small forward.

C - Oden / Perkins
PF - Perimeter PF / Gomes
SF - Wally / Gomes / Green
SG - Pierce / Green / West
PG - Rondo / West

C - Jefferson / Perkins
PF - MLE PF / Gomes 
SF - Durant / Wally / Green
SG - Pierce / Green / West
PG - Rondo / West

Both seems like playoff rotations to me. I know that you don't want any team with a second-year point like Rondo, but with Oden and Durant, there are a lot of options to build a team that can contend when you already have a number one guy like Pierce.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Just a question, how much impact will Oden have if he gets drafted this year?
> 
> For example, would he be a top center? What would his stats be?
> 
> ...


Here in Boston he's a terrible fit with Jefferson (and that being said you choose Oden over Jefferson), but, presuming Boston could deal Jefferson for a long/mobile 4 with some semblance of a perimeter game (like Charlie Eyebrows when healthy) Boston could go a long way. With Oden and Jefferson, however, the two players duplicate skillsets on both sides of the floor, so I'm not sure how well it work out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Just a question, how much impact will Oden have if he gets drafted this year?
> 
> For example, would he be a top center? What would his stats be?
> 
> ...


He's definitely NBA ready with great size, stature, defensive ability, and intangibles. He needs to improve his offensive range and add some more post moves farther away from the basket.

Though this is a rough estimate, I'm guessing that depending on what team drafts him, he'll average somewhere around 12-14 points and 7-9 rebounds per game, given thirty minutes. Not exactly all-star numbers, but his defensive impact will be great and he'll shoot a very high percentage.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Here in Boston he's a terrible fit with Jefferson (and that being said you choose Oden over Jefferson), but, presuming Boston could deal Jefferson for a long/mobile 4 with some semblance of a perimeter game (like Charlie Eyebrows when healthy) Boston could go a long way.


Woah.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think moving Jefferson is the move to make. If anything, with their similiar skillsets, like you said, they take pressure off of each other that I'm not sure Villanueva would be able to do for Oden on the perimeter.

This situation is going to end up turning out like the Orlando fiasco a few years ago, but I hope it'll be more cordial. The Celtics are going to keep the pick, and Pierce is going to ask out. They have to oblige him too, it makes no sense to keep him around, then by the time your young guys are really breaking out, he's hobbling around. The Mavs sort of dealt with that with Micheal Finley.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Could be. However we could trade other young guys, retain our pick and Pierce, and build around Pierce and whoever we get in the draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, I don't think moving Jefferson is the move to make. If anything, with their similiar skillsets, like you said, they take pressure off of each other that I'm not sure Villanueva would be able to do for Oden on the perimeter.


Not really, Boston's offense is still centered around Pierce, Jefferson and Oden are going to clog the lane, allowing both help defenders to easily seal off Pierce's drives to the rim. Jefferson isn't good enough to carry the load as a first option, and is going to get a lot of shots blocked because even if he gets by his own man Oden's will be waiting for him (keep in mind that he _already_ gets a lot of shots swatted in single coverage as he's generally matched up with Gomes or Mr. Moobs who pull their defenders away from the rim). This isn't the 70s or 80s anymore, teams no longer play straight man-up defense. Defenses function via aggressive rotation, the way to combat defensive rotation is with spacing. The further defenders have to move in rotation the more time the shooter has to get a shot off. When you concentrate defenders on the floor, it makes it difficult to get a clean shot off. When you concentrate them in front of the rim, that has negative ramifications for your slashers (like Pierce). 

Defensively the situation is a disaster. Jefferson might be the worst pick & roll defender this side of Z-Bo. He can't handle switches, he's poor at trapping, and not quick enough to execute fake traps. He's so bad at stepping out to guard the perimeter that Boston would need to use Oden in that role, thus negating his biggest impact on the game. In essence, to keep Jefferson's offense they'd be sacrificing Oden. Which would be a bizarre choice, to say the least. And I believe I said "...like Charlie Eyebrows..." I'm a little wary of the injuries. But they need someone that can defend guys like Garnett, Bosh, Charlie V, etc. if they have any pretensions of contention.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Not really, Boston's offense is still centered around Pierce, Jefferson and Oden are going to clog the lane, allowing both help defenders to easily seal off Pierce's drives to the rim. Jefferson isn't good enough to carry the load as a first option, and is going to get a lot of shots blocked because even if he gets by his own man Oden's will be waiting for him (keep in mind that he _already_ gets a lot of shots swatted in single coverage as he's generally matched up with Gomes or Mr. Moobs who pull their defenders away from the rim). This isn't the 70s or 80s anymore, teams no longer play straight man-up defense. Defenses function via aggressive rotation, the way to combat defensive rotation is with spacing. The further defenders have to move in rotation the more time the shooter has to get a shot off. When you concentrate defenders on the floor, it makes it difficult to get a clean shot off. When you concentrate them in front of the rim, that has negative ramifications for your slashers (like Pierce).
> 
> Defensively the situation is a disaster. Jefferson might be the worst pick & roll defender this side of Z-Bo. He can't handle switches, he's poor at trapping, and not quick enough to execute fake traps. He's so bad at stepping out to guard the perimeter that Boston would need to use Oden in that role, thus negating his biggest impact on the game. In essence, to keep Jefferson's offense they'd be sacrificing Oden. Which would be a bizarre choice, to say the least. And I believe I said "...like Charlie Eyebrows..." I'm a little wary of the injuries. But they need someone that can defend guys like Garnett, Bosh, Charlie V, etc. if they have any pretensions of contention.


You have a good point, but I wouldn't relegate Pierce to a slasher, so my initial thought was that they would draw defenders and be able to get more open shots that way. I'm also part of the club (or the starter of the club) who thinks Pierce won't necessarily even be back next year. I think the benefit of having two good postup players surrounded by perimeter guys outweighs the risk of it hurting Pierce, who shouldn't be there anyway. If I was Ainge, if you got Oden I would trade Pierce for shooters to take advantage of what you have in the post. 

They could potentially negate each other offensively, but if Oden is a good passer and can develop a midrange shot, they could have a poor man's Twin Tower thing going.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> You have a good point, but I wouldn't relegate Pierce to a slasher, so my initial thought was that they would draw defenders and be able to get more open shots that way. I'm also part of the club (or the starter of the club) who thinks Pierce won't necessarily even be back next year. I think the benefit of having two good postup players surrounded by perimeter guys outweighs the risk of it hurting Pierce, who shouldn't be there anyway. If I was Ainge, if you got Oden I would trade Pierce for shooters to take advantage of what you have in the post.
> 
> They could potentially negate each other offensively, but if Oden is a good passer and can develop a midrange shot, they could have a poor man's Twin Tower thing going.


Yes, but then they need a grind-it-out point guard, and have to talk the NBA into changing the rules so that they can run a "pound it like it's 1989" offense effectively (that is without getting blown off the court by faster paced offenses). And, again, you're sacrificing Oden to maximise the usage of a bad defender who's shown no ability to be a #1 option offensively. With Oden & Jefferson at the 4/5 guys like Bosh, Charlie V, Garnett, Nowitzki, Rasheed, Antawn Jamison, Gasol, Amare, Brand, etc. are going to be marking those Boston games on their calendar and dreaming of their stat lines. Teams will pick and roll the Celtics to death because Oden would literally be the only guy with the ability to defend it, but forcing him out on the perimeter will, more or less, negate his impact on the game. He won't be in the NBA for his offense, if you're planning on squandering his defensive presence, why bother to draft him in the first place?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Whoever said in this thread that Pierce is all about himself is just plain ridiculous. He wants to retire a Celtic and win in his prime. What a jerk.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Whoever said in this thread that Pierce is all about himself is just plain ridiculous. He wants to retire a Celtic and *win in his prime*. What a jerk.


Sounds pretty selfish to me. Pierce is the face of this team and should want the best for Boston, which is taking Oden/Durant.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Whoever said in this thread that Pierce is all about himself is just plain ridiculous. He wants to retire a Celtic and win in his prime. What a jerk.


I said that and I stand by it. He may want to retire a Celtic but winning in his prime is no longer an option. As I see it his options are to be a team player and hope to get a ring in the twilight of his career or show his true colors and demand a trade so he can get his and to hell with the Celtics. I'm betting on the latter. Look at it this way, it hasn't been that long since he signed his latest contract and he knew then that the team as it was had no chance of putting up a banner and that rebuilding was inevitable. If someone held a gun to his head and forced him to sign that contract I would be feeling sorry for him right now but he chose to take the money and stay rather than exercising his right to leave at the end of his contract and play for any team he wanted and get his championship. As far as I am concerned a contract is a binding agreement and he should shut up and play. If he's not happy then he can only blame himself (and his agent) for agreeing to the contract.

I'm sure the rest of the guys on the team are very happy to hear that their captain feels that they aren't worthy of playing on his team.  
I hope that he is traded to a team full of egos as large as his so that they can enjoy each others presence while the "unworthy" welcome their new teammates and try to build a winning team by working together as a TEAM.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Sounds pretty selfish to me. Pierce is the face of this team and should want the best for Boston, which is taking Oden/Durant.


I agree. Pierce should mail it in the rest of the year, only to get screwed by the lottery, get the #6 pick, and have the team still be dicked.



> I said that and I stand by it. He may want to retire a Celtic but winning in his prime is no longer an option.


Right, because his general manager has ****ed the pooch since he took over. He wants to win now. I don't see how this is a knock on him.



> As I see it his options are to be a team player and hope to get a ring in the twilight of his career or show his true colors and demand a trade so he can get his and to hell with the Celtics. I'm betting on the latter.


Aside from Garnett, pretty much _any_ other NBA star would've demanded a trade already. Yet, Pierce is sticking it out. What a selfish jerk.:|



> Look at it this way, it hasn't been that long since he signed his latest contract and he knew then that the team as it was had no chance of putting up a banner and that rebuilding was inevitable.


Maybe he thought his GM would make some sort of trade. Or maybe he didn't see a fifty game losing streak in the cards. Go figure. Again, what a jerk for being frustrated with a record losing streak and wanting some help.



> If someone held a gun to his head and forced him to sign that contract I would be feeling sorry for him right now but he chose to take the money and stay rather than exercising his right to leave at the end of his contract and play for any team he wanted and get his championship.


You just don't get it, do you? He wants to retire a Celtic. He wants to win a championship - AS A CELTIC. Otherwise he'd be long gone by now.



> As far as I am concerned a contract is a binding agreement and he should shut up and play. If he's not happy then he can only blame himself (and his agent) for agreeing to the contract.


And, lo and behold, they won a game now that he came back. If you dislike Pierce so much, perhaps we should just ship him off and not win a game for the rest of the year. Would that tickle your fancy?



> I'm sure the rest of the guys on the team are very happy to hear that their captain feels that they aren't worthy of playing on his team.


Pardon my ignorance, but I must have missed that. Link me, please.



> I hope that he is traded to a team full of egos as large as his so that they can enjoy each others presence while the "unworthy" welcome their new teammates and try to build a winning team by working together as a TEAM.


You are out of control right now. You really are. This "logic" is stunning; I didn't realize anybody could hate on a player for wanting to help his team win. This could have been one of the most ignorant posts I've ever read. It's blatantly obvious you have an axe to grind with Pierce and it must be killing you that he's said and done all the right things the last year or so. Good thing he expressed his displeasure with losing and wants help to win now, otherwise you'd be fresh out of reasons to hack on him. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

For all the losing - Pierce clealy has been a stand up guy about it for the most part. He has stayed positive, is not sulking as he has done in the past, and being a leader in a way I did not think he had in him. Having said that, his time in the NBA is limited. He's had enough and would like to go for it asap. This is reasonable. How this all plays out is unclear - but I have no problem with what Pierce is saying. If we make a trade of some youth for vet talent, keep Pierce, and win a banner - isn't that good for the Celtics as well as for Pierce?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> I agree. Pierce should mail it in the rest of the year, only to get screwed by the lottery, get the #6 pick, and have the team still be dicked.
> 
> 
> Right, because his general manager has ****ed the pooch since he took over. He wants to win now. I don't see how this is a knock on him.
> ...



P-Dub, I'm not going to get in a flame war with you because it's obvious that your love for Pierce has blinded you to any reasonable discussion. I was always taught that it was unfair to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent anyway  

As it is, you will never convince me that Pierce is anything more than a very talented individual who has never and will never be willing to put the team first and I will never be able to convince you that he is incapable of walking on water so I have nothing more to say on this issue.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

if he was selfish... he wouldnt be helping the 11tybillion young players on the celtics on improving their game...

if pierce was selfish..he woulda left when danny ainge stepped in to rebuild the team.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

BackwoodsBum said:


> As it is, you will never convince me that Pierce is anything more than a very talented individual who has never and will never be willing to put the team first and I will never be able to convince you that he is incapable of walking on water so I have nothing more to say on this issue.


I'm not sure how Pierce is not thinking of the team. He wants to win a championship. He wants to remain a Celtic. If both of those things happen, then logic would tell you that the Celtics would also win a championship. You may not agree with his suggestion for going forward, but if he were truly selfish, he would demand a trade of himself, not a trade of a pick. I've said that I would keep Oden or Durant, but if it's not one of them, then I don't think a trade is a bad thing. We are brimming with youth. Sure, I like the guys on the team, but they won't bring a championship. 

We do need veterans, and Wally and Scal certainly aren't enough. I don't count Ratliff or Olowokandi because they may never play. Of course, it wouldn't be just any veteran. Garnett or Gasol are ones that come to mind, though. We need a consistent, solid player. Generally, big men usually aren't the clutch players that can take over a game. They keep you in one, and then when needed, someone like Pierce takes over in the fourth. We need that guy who will always keep you in the game, so Pierce can do what he does best. Pierce doesn't want to count on a rookie to do that, and I really can't blame him. A guy like Garnett hasn't had a guy like Pierce either. Wally, Ricky, and Sprewell aren't like Pierce. They have their moments, but not with the consistency. Two or three guys who really know how to play the game can go a long way.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Just a question... Would you guys be happy if Wally was traded to Miami for Antoine Walker (with Doleac and Kandi included to work into salaries)? Or something like Wally and Veal for Steve Francis (then, trading Telfair for some PF)? Both? Neither?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Neither.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Just a question... Would you guys be happy if Wally was traded to Miami for Antoine Walker (with Doleac and Kandi included to work into salaries)




:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 

needless to say id be eccstatic...

just about anybody playing would give us more production than wally sitting on the bench 40 games a year as he does annually


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Out of curiosity I looked up Walker's stats for the season. NBA.com has his FT% at .333. Could that be right?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Out of curiosity I looked up Walker's stats for the season. NBA.com has his FT% at .333. Could that be right?



Yes, incredibly.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Considering he's proven he can take 25 FGA's in one game without getting to the stripe a single time, his FT% is irrelevant. This season he's averaging 14 FGA's per trip to the charity stripe.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

he is completely out of sync...everyone knows that walker needs time to get into the groove of a game and when he gets played 2 minutes here 3 minutes there he has no chance to get in a rhythm...he needs playing time...his ft% is irrelevant since hes only taken 7 fts in the last 2 months because he gets no time



lets not forget only a few short seasons ago he was an all star pf in this league...you dont just lose talent...he has it, hes just not getting the opportunity to use it...and if i rememeber correctly the only times in the last 7 years that we have had a team that wins games is when toine was on it...coincidence?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Biased? It may not be relevant - but it's a horrible stat for any NBA player - especially a former allstar.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

33% FT's is downright embarrassing, no matter who you are or how infrequently you play.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Just a question... Would you guys be happy if Wally was traded to Miami for Antoine Walker (with Doleac and Kandi included to work into salaries)? Or something like Wally and Veal for Steve Francis (then, trading Telfair for some PF)? Both? Neither?


I'll take Walker after we get Durant or Oden.

Francis, nah, I'll pass.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> 33% FT's is downright embarrassing, no matter who you are or how infrequently you play.


It's the style that Miami plays. Riley won't let Antoine do his thing, that's why his FT% is down.

(lol, sorry AWF, there's no way you can get out of this one...and I love Antoine.)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It's the style that Miami plays. Riley won't let Antoine do his thing, that's why his FT% is down.
> 
> (lol, sorry AWF, there's no way you can get out of this one...and I love Antoine.)



no...listen....its all in his head...when you shoot THAT poorly from the ft line and youre a (relatively) good shooter, you _know_ that its in the players head...once he gets into his rhythm again he'll be fine and shoot his 70+ % from the line

also...



aquaitious said:


> I'll take Walker after we get Durant or Oden.


you say this because you know antoine will help this pathetic team win games



Causeway said:


> Biased?



who me??? noooo


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> no...listen....its all in his head...when you shoot THAT poorly from the ft line and youre a (relatively) good shooter, you know that its in the players head...once he gets into his rhythm again he'll be fine and shoot his 70+ % from the line


Antoine Walker hasn't shot 70% from the line since 2002. He must have really been out of rhythm those years he started 68, 82, 78, 82, and 77 games, huh?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Antoine Walker hasn't shot 70% from the line since 2002. He must have really been out of rhythm those years he started 68, 82, 78, 82, and 77 games, huh?



i blame it on danny...somehow, someway its dannys fault...


haha no really good point but 55% from the line is still much better than 33...he needs a change of scenery...come home toine!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Have none of you ever heard the saying "Speak of the Devil and Danny will make a bad trade for him?" Please, for the love of Christ, enough. Walker looks good in the Heat uniform, leave him there. :cheers:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It would be great to see Walker back with Pierce. I used to see Boston playing like a competitive team. And I also miss Walter McCarty coming off your bench (Ainge traded him and then signed Veal?!?!)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

sigh


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Zuca said:


> It would be great to see Walker back with Pierce. I used to see Boston playing like a competitive team. And I also miss Walter McCarty coming off your bench (Ainge traded him and then signed Veal?!?!)


Or...we can get Oden or Durant.

Eric Williams, Tony Battie and Walter McCarty won't win us championships anytime soon...or well, ever.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> And with that...we can get Oden or Durant.


Fixed. :bananallama:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Fixed. :bananallama:



hahaha not bad that definitely brought a smile to my face lol


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Causeway said:


> Fixed. :bananallama:


Agreed.


----------

